
For news.YC. idea-team matchmaking. The shore is crowded; get into the boats! - juwo
http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/2007/03/idea-team-matchmaking-shore-is-getting_22.html
======
zaidf
All these folks are missing the bigger picture: the launch of a stereotypical
web2.0 website by a couple 20 year olds is only the BEGINNING.

Chances are if some kid launched a web2.0 mashup at 20, at 25 he would be
bored and paying with more mature ideas(which some could argue isn't
inherently a better thing).

~~~
juwo
does one have to do meaningful work only when you are a wise old man/woman?

------
joshwa
been done:

<http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/crowdsourcing_million_heads.php>

~~~
juwo
Looked quickly at your link - could be mistaken but it seemed to be the public
submitting ideas to one company to implement. The idea on my blog, is match-
making the many teams to solutions or untapped idea opportunities from the
public.

------
davidrodgers
And burn them when you get there!

